# Heat press vinyl on towels ?



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Has anyone used heat press vinyl on terry cloth/velour type towels ? I have a potential order for spirit towels.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

JB, I havent tried it. But I have a couple "tester" towels at the store....and some scrap vinyl I can test it for you, photograph it, and let you judge for yourself. 

It wont be until later this afternoon tho.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Here it is.

The white towel, is an anvil towel. Just a cheapy kind, but not too much pile to them. The black vinyl on this towel is spectra cut II, and its stuck on there pretty good. I hit it again with the heat press for about 30sec to secure it to the towel. 

The red one, I dont know the brand, but the velour pile is very thick and quite nice. The vinyl on this one is thermoflex plus. It may look like its lifting a bit on one side, but thats because I tried to peel the mylar off too soon. I hit this one again for about 30sec just to get it melted into the pile.

Its definitely thick feeling, but Id do it if it was ok'd by the customer. I certainly wouldnt want to be wiping my face off with this.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Robin said:


> Here it is.
> 
> The white towel, is an anvil towel. Just a cheapy kind, but not too much pile to them. The black vinyl on this towel is spectra cut II, and its stuck on there pretty good. I hit it again with the heat press for about 30sec to secure it to the towel.
> 
> ...


 Thamks ROBIN, you are awesome!!!!!!! You really went out of your way to answer my question.I really, rally appreciate that. YOU ARE A QUALITY PERSON FOR SURE !!!!!! THANKS A BUNCH. ....JB


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I've also used the Anvil Spirit Towels and had no issues with the vinyl sticking even after several washes. But I agree with Robin, I wouldn't use it to dry my face with, not the softest after the vinyl is on.


----------



## CreativeInk (Sep 17, 2011)

I was thinking of trying this as well but with beach towels. I was only going to put it on towels with a banded border (hope that explains it well). Is it ok to heat in sections if my item is too large as long as i dont move my vinyl?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I heat press spirit towels all the time with no problem. For the "economy" customers is use the regular vinyl. It does stick well and will last long time. For the "higher end" towels, I use flock. It goes great with the nap of the towel and doesn't give the designs such a "flat" appearance. You may want to use flock on your beach towels as I guess it will be slightly absorbant, but haven't tested it yet


----------

